# Onkyo DS-A2X and TX-SR606 Help Please!



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got a DS-A2X iPod dock for my TX-SR606 today and I can't get the TX-SR606 remote to control it. The remote that came with the DS-A2X controls it just fine and audio and video work perfectly, but I can't get the TX-SR606 remote to work for the DS-A2X to save my life.

I have the RI cable hooked up from the Dock to the RI input on the 606.

I have the DS-A2X hooked up to Game/TV and that input is set to "DOCK".

The switch on the bottom of the DS-A2X is set to HDD/Dock.

Still nothing...

Any ideas??

I've read both manuals and can't figure out what I'm missing.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the TX-SR506 and my ipod dock is a DS-A1L so I'm working with slightly different equipment. However when I first put my Ipod in the dock it will not respond to my remote unless I push the dock button on the remote first. Another thing to consider is according to the book that came with my system the dock I have is not compatible with 3rd generation ipod's, which I find to be crap since I have the 3rd gen ipod and it works fine with my dock. You may also want to go to itunes and update your ipod to see if maybe that helps.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I have the TX-SR506 and my ipod dock is a DS-A1L so I'm working with slightly different equipment. However when I first put my Ipod in the dock it will not respond to my remote unless I push the dock button on the remote first. Another thing to consider is according to the book that came with my system the dock I have is not compatible with 3rd generation ipod's, which I find to be crap since I have the 3rd gen ipod and it works fine with my dock. You may also want to go to itunes and update your ipod to see if maybe that helps.


Thanks for the info but there is no "dock" button on my remote.

The iPod is also up to date.


----------

